# AGE POLL



## New River Rat

Well, with all this talk about nostalgia on the other thread, this just seemed inevitable. Just to see how many old farts and young whipper snappers visit here.


----------



## gillhunter

Old fart here. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

here we go! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

this should be interesting. i am guessing the most will be between 30-50


----------



## richg99

I am the oldest (78) old fart, so far!

Wondering if my record will be beaten!


----------



## Rumblejohn

I'm just a young whipper snapper at 70!


----------



## TheLastCall

31 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaFaring

35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave

21!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Dirty Dave...it appears that you didn't post to the survey.


----------



## New River Rat

I'm going to wait 11 more days.....I'll be leaving one age group for another.


----------



## dirty dave

richg99 said:


> Dirty Dave...it appears that you didn't post to the survey.


I'm on my phone so I didn't see the poll. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper

51


----------



## ckhenshaw4

49 here. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HANGEYE

Still waggin my tail like a puppy at 65.

HANGEYE


----------



## Jim

New River Rat said:


> I'm going to wait 11 more days.....I'll be leaving one age group for another.


 :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

51 here. Will be 52 next week.


----------



## Stumpalump

KMixson said:


> 51 here. Will be 52 next week.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## WiskeyJaR

"so old I fart dust......"


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Almost 57 and a half.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

29 next month


----------



## LDUBS

I voted according to my current 65 years. However, at the end of the month I'll move to the 66-70 group. Hope that doesn't skew the results. LOL


----------



## Skunked again

42. Do I get bonus points that my wife is 49? Crap, I just put that in print didn't I?!?


----------



## Jim

Skunked again said:


> 42. Do I get bonus points that my wife is 49? Crap, I just put that in print didn't I?!?


 :LOL2: You are braver than the rest of us.


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> Skunked again said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42. Do I get bonus points that my wife is 49? Crap, I just put that in print didn't I?!?
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: You are braver than the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Yes, If she catches him doing this he will not make 43.


----------



## New River Rat

I just voted.....guess this means I can sit at the grown up table now. #-o


----------



## Ttexastom

63 and going strong


----------



## Kismet

72, but...I look _marvelous_!

_(darn, I got old *Fast!*)_ :?


----------



## New River Rat

I don't know why, but i figgered the groups of 36-40 & 41-45 would be the ones carrying the site. Ain't no tellin what I don't know.....


----------



## Scott F

lovedr79 said:


> this should be interesting. i am guessing the most will be between 30-50



Not a good guess. Almost 70% are over 50. Guys under 50 still have kids at home and no money or time to put into tin boats. That, plus it seems to me younger people are into other forms of social media.


----------



## New River Rat

Scott F said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this should be interesting. i am guessing the most will be between 30-50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good guess. Almost 70% are over 50. Guys under 50 still have kids at home and no money or time to put into tin boats. That, plus it seems to me younger people are into other forms of social media.
Click to expand...



My son is now 40 and when he was living here, I spent his college fund on equipment and travel costs while leaving his mom to raise him while I wasn't there. Man that fishes needs his priorities straight!

















.....not really..... [-X :---)


----------



## kalninm

Definitely a minority here at 24


----------



## paper

kalninm said:


> Definitely a minority here at 24



I remember when I was 24...


Wait...


Nope.. No I don't..


----------



## richg99

Good one, Paper....!!

*kalninm wrote:
"Definitely a minority here at 24"
************************************

I remember when I was 24...

Wait...
Nope.. No, I don't..
....Paper...*


----------



## gnappi

richg99 said:


> I am the oldest (78) old fart, so far!
> 
> Wondering if my record will be beaten!



You can't be 78, by the poll, you're "other"


----------



## richg99

Merry Christmas.

At the time, I was the Only "Over 75". I see I now have competition. Shucks.


----------



## paper

Merry Christmas everyone!
Another Christmas! I hope we all meet here again next Christmas.


----------



## BillPlayfoot

59
I, too, thought the younger fellows of the 25 to 50 age would be the majority


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

58


----------



## trep

I'm the oldest fart 80 where did all the time go, trep


----------



## richg99

80....I'm impressed. Guess I won't catch up, huh?

What boat do you float?

rich


----------



## LDUBS

I celebrated my 66th on 12/31. Had a big party!

My wife's grandmother turned 99 years old on Dec 26. She told me I'm getting too fat. I love her dearly.


----------



## Jim

LDUBS said:


> I celebrated my 66th on 12/31. Had a big party!
> 
> My wife's grandmother turned 99 years old on Dec 26. She told me I'm getting too fat. I love her dearly.



Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## PGRChaplain

68 going on 16, I Refuse to Grow Up!


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> I celebrated my 66th on 12/31. Had a big party!
> 
> My wife's grandmother turned 99 years old on Dec 26. She told me I'm getting too fat. I love her dearly.



Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwonbass

Just turned 53 last month. I’m catching up Rich, slow down.


----------

